# Concrete steps - Dressing up



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I saw two neighbours doing two different ways: one put flagstones all over, one put tiles with pattern similar to stone but in fact tiles all over.. My wife said the latter is better. The latter is also definitely easier for DIY as cutting tiles is piece of cake comparing to cutting flagstones... I intend to do the same as latter as my wife is the boss, and she has better taste than me over all... I couldn't locate the place selling those tiles yet, HD doesn't carry it..


----------

